# how to catch wahoo



## Will2fish

where should i go to catch wahoo, and dolphin, what baits, and can i do it with a tld 20. any help is appreciated


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Go look in 'off shore reports' and they are telling what they caught where with what. A TLD 20 maybe a bit small but possible??? A big hoo will destroy it. 

Islanders on a fast troll (blue and white)

there are others that are pretty good too.


----------



## Chris V

A TLD 20 is plenty of reel as long as you have plenty of line. A wahoo is not a super hard fighter throughout the fightbut you have to have ample line to survive the fish's initial run. I fish TLD 25's (wider versions of the 20's) and have NEVERCOME CLOSEto being spooled by big hoos including a couple that have exceeded 70lbs. 

To play it safe I would spool them with spectra backing and a mono topshot. Witha TLD 20 I would probably go with 50lb backing and a 50lb topshot around 100yards. The mono will part before the braid does. With this size line you should be able to get over 600 yards of line on the reel which is plenty for even the biggest wahoo.

Ilanders, Yo-Zuri Bonitos and a ton of other baits will catch wahoo, they aren't a terribly picky fish. If I had to pick my all time favorite wahoo lure though it would be a Black/Orange Braid little speedy.


----------



## hmsmithjr

Hoo's are fine with a tld 20. I caught a 65 pound wahoo on my 20 with 30 lb test 2 weeks ago in destin. We were bottomfishing and it just swam up to the boat. Pitched it a slab of bonito and game over.

Maclin


----------



## ldw

half-hitch tackle used to make and sell a lure called the panhandler: weighted head, and about the diameter of your finger. black and purple pulled 8 knots in about 300-600' worked great. best wahoo lure i ever found.

dolphin like ballyhoo behind chuggers.


----------



## MrFish

I was trolling about a mile out of Pensacola Pass Saturday and picked up a 50" Hoo on the downrigger. Has anyone heard of them being caught that close in? Just wondering.


----------



## Realtor

MrFish said:


> I was trolling about a mile out of Pensacola Pass Saturday and picked up a 50" Hoo on the downrigger. Has anyone heard of them being caught that close in? Just wondering.


nope, I have not heard of wahoo a mile out the pass. good on ya, have any pictures?


----------



## MrFish

Yeah, but I can't get them to upload. I'll try again.


----------



## team_A_II

MrFish said:


> I was trolling about a mile out of Pensacola Pass Saturday and picked up a 50" Hoo on the downrigger. Has anyone heard of them being caught that close in? Just wondering.


Rarely, but sometimes you can catch them close, mostly by accident. I know a few have been caught off the Destin buoy over the years, but like sailfish they are mostly accidental catches


----------



## younghooker

troll at the "edge" 29 fathom line east/west...about 25 mi. south of Destin to 25 mi. south of Pcola... not a straight line.. follow the drop from 160 to 180 ft. out to 200 or so..and back (sig sag) at 8 to 10 knots... panhandler, iLander, yozuri/braid tembler.. with wire LEADER TLD 25 is enough.. TLD 50 is really.. my preference


----------



## MrFish

Finally got the pics uploaded of the wahoo.


----------



## marriemb

make a fishing report search in your local area


----------



## marriemb

great pictures mr fish


----------

